

Developing Modularized Web Apps with ReactJS and Webpack - fidanov
http://www.terlici.com/2015/08/04/react-apps-webpack.html

======
DarkTree
Wow, I have to say React looks pretty nice. I can't yet say I see a major
improvement from Gulp to Webpack yet. Anyway, thanks for the quick intro!

